

Using ‘screen’ - The Absolute Essentials - Nurdok
http://blog.amir.rachum.com/post/50076409920/using-screen-the-absolute-essentials

======
jmomo
I would strongly recommend tmux over screen to anyone, if it is available on
your platform.

Screen's development is basically dead. Tmux is under active development, and
the developers are responsive and intelligent.

Tmux is sudo safe, where screen is not.

Tmux lacks screen's ability to connect to serial devices, which is used by
some sysadmins and router monkeys like myself, but that's okay.

Tmux also sucks for tee-ing it's output to a log file, which screen does
nicely, but this will probably be fixed some day.

~~~
mooism2
What do you mean by “tmux is sudo safe”?

------
sharathms
I was using screen, but figured that emacs server+client worked just fine for
me. All I do now is ssh to the machine where my emacs server is running and
run 'emacsclient -c' -- emacsclient works fine in the terminal, as well as a
native GUI application. The only possible downside I can think of, is the lack
of persistence of the buffer positions on the display, which terminal
emulators like screen and tmux provide. Not a deal breaker for me.

------
mooism2

        screen -d -R
    

will reconnect to your screen session if it exists, or start a new one if it
doesn't.

People not yet proficient with screen should learn tmux instead.

------
txet
Best screen reference/walkthrough I've found:
<http://www.bangmoney.org/presentations/screen.html>

------
pixelbeat
Here's an actual quick reference for screen:

<http://www.pixelbeat.org/lkdb/screen.html>

------
whatthesmack
"Essentials" being "how to install screen using apt". I wish I could downvote.

------
jjellyy
step 1 - use tmux

------
linbo
why not tmux

